# IS this food ok?



## Hedgiecutie (Dec 11, 2014)

I asked in another fourm and no one replied so I feed my hedgehog max cat adult and the ingredients and fat percent is as follows is it ok?



Food Type: Dry Food 
Life Stage: Adult 1-10 yrs 
Health Consideration: General Health 
Flavor: Chicken 
Primary Ingredient: Chicken Meal 
Package Weight: 3Lb

Ingredients: Chicken Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Wheat Flour, Ground Rice, Poultry Fat (Preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Ground Whole Wheat, Natural Flavors, Chicken, Yeast Culture, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Menhaden Fish Oil (Preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, Taurine, Zinc Sulfate, Dried Cranberry, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Inositol, Niacin, Copper Sulfate, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Manganous Oxide, Riboflavin Supplement (Source of Vitamin B2), Potassium Iodide, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Dried Blueberry, Biotin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K activity), Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite.

Guaranteed Analysis 
Crude Protein (min) 32% 
Crude Fat (min) 17% 
Crude Fiber (max) 3% 
Moisture (max) 10% 
Ash (max) 6.5% 
Linoleic Acid (min) 3.5% 
Magnesium (max) 0.085% 
Zinc (min) 200 mg/kg 
Vitamin E (min) 150 IU/kg 
Taurine (min) 0.16% 
Ascorbic Acid (min)* 18 mg/kg 
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) (min)* 0.05%


----------



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

Read through this sticky from the food and nutrition forum. It explains exactly what's needed in the foods.

Yours appears to have A LOT of grains in it. They need more protein than grains. with chicken listed as the first ingredient and the next several being grains, that food is made up mostly of grains and not much meat.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...e-new-post.html#/forumsite/20593/topics/23034


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry your previous post was missed! I agree with Chessie - that many grains in the food isn't a great thing, especially with corn being second. I don't think it's a very good food and would recommend switching your hedgehog to something else. I think this was the sticky Chessie was trying to link - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html and here's a list of recommended brands to check out as well - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html


----------



## Hedgiecutie (Dec 11, 2014)

Could I mix this with another food because I still have a whole bag and i think I might start using taste of the wild so would it be ok with that.Also she has been eating this her whole life and seems fine but I want her to have more meat so would it be ok to mix with Max cat and how would I mix it in.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you use TOTW, make sure you either use the Canyon River cat formula or use a dog/puppy formula - the other cat formula is too high in protein, even mixed with the Max Cat.

If you really want to, it'd be fine to mix them. But honestly, personally I wouldn't continue to use the Max Cat after you're done with the one bag. It's just not really a good food (though it's definitely not the worst, either). Your money would be better spent on a better quality food to mix with TOTW once you're done with this bag. 

It's easiest to just mix two foods half & half, I think.


----------



## Hedgiecutie (Dec 11, 2014)

So I can use TOFW with canyon river How would I change her from max cat to TOTW and CR would it upset her.


----------



## Hedgiecutie (Dec 11, 2014)

I will just get off max cat as soon as I can but what 2 foods do you reccomend I mix together?


----------



## Royal Rain 42 (Dec 18, 2014)

It comes down to your hog. Do they maintain normal weight easy? Easy keeper and gains weight easy? Or hard keeper and drops it easy? Personally I would mix with Chicken Soup cat, or Natures Variety. Just a bit higher quality food. Then different proteins. Then add some insects to the diet as well. But then again those are my favorites when it comes to my hog. He does amazing on them.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Canyon River IS Taste of the Wild - it's the name of one of the cat formulas from Taste of the Wild. Just start adding the TOTW Canyon River food in slowly over 2-3 weeks until you have a mix of half & half if you do want to use up the rest of the Max Cat. If you've changed your mind and just want to switch her, then just keep going with the switch slowly until she's on TOTW completely. Then you can get the second food you want to mix with it and start adding that in slowly until you have your 50/50 mix.


----------



## Hedgiecutie (Dec 11, 2014)

OK so I am going to get TOTW what should i add in the TOTW when I have her completely on that.


----------



## Hedgiecutie (Dec 11, 2014)

What food could I use with the totw canyon river and I looked at the protine and it is 32 and the fat is 16 is it still ok?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, that's fine.  The other food is up to you - just check out the Recommended Foods list if you need some ideas on other brands to look up. Depending on your hedgehog and whether she gains weight easily or needs help with keeping weight on, you can find a food that's lower in fat (10-12% fat) or one that's around the same (15-18% fat) to mix with what you have.


----------



## Hedgiecutie (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok thank you so much


----------

